# How to price a used machine?



## KWiK

A year and a half ago I bought a new ShopSabre 4896 3 HP spindle, 4th axis yada yada yada, for nearly 40K. I had a partnership go bad, and now need to downsize. Unfortunately I have not found many used ShopSabre's for sale, and am having a hard time coming up with a reasonable starting asking price. I probably have less than 100 hours on the thing.


----------



## Planeman40

I suggest looking into selling it at auction through one of woodworking machine auction websites. You don't mention your location and that has a lot to do with the price. At least contact some of the woodworking machine auction houses and discuss the possibility. Most auction houses can offer a price range expected due to their experience even if you try to sell it personally.

Planeman


----------



## a1Jim

Depending on the demand ,condition and age of any particular tool I start by thinking of a sale price 50-60% of new purchase price.Some tools that are in high demand like A Saw Stop table saw might go for as high as 90% of it's new price.Things like CNC tooling may differ also depending on what new technology has come out since your purchase.
If you can find a used equipment dealer in your area ask if their interested and then add 20% of what they are offing you as your sales price.


----------



## Ger21

I would think that somewhere in the $25K-$30K range might be what you're looking at. I doubt you'd get than much at an auction, though. Not sure what kind of market there is for used machines like that.


----------



## 000

Go try to find one to buy used and compare where they are pricing them at.


----------



## bonesbr549

Since a new base $$ start is 23k I'd say you have an upscale model. I've been looking at CNC's for some time, and while not in that level of requirements, some other brands hold their value.

I looked and they don't have a user forum native to their site. Other brands that's a key connector with the user base. I would recommend that you reach out to them and inquire about about users groups/forums. That would be the best as a general guy off the street will not understand what sets that vendor away from say like a CAMaster etc. The price point eliminates the casual hobbyist.

However your could use a service like IRSautctions (not the govt) that will facilitate this type of industrial sale, but that comes a t a fee as well.

Nice model though and good luck on the quest and sorry the partnership did not work out.

Good luck!


----------



## KWiK

Sorry for not replying sooner, and thanks everyone that replied. I am having a heck of a time with this site for some reason. Every time I try to go to a page it jumps back to the previous page, but if I keep trying eventually it will go and stay.

The condition is like NEW. as it is only 1 1/2 years old, with probably only about 100 hours on it.

I live in North Idaho. Lots of trees, but not lots of industry, in this market anyhow.

I have done quite a bit of searching for similar used ones. most that I find are bigger, smaller, older, etc etc.

Very few ShopSabres of any size on the used market.

I did reach out to ShopSabre but haven't heard back yet.

I know I am going to loose big time on the deal, but I don't want to start out to low, or be to high and not get any offers. Seems like sometimes on big items if you start out to high, people ignore them as the price drops.

Thanks again, I guess I need to start looking around for the closest equipment sales places that are set up to sell that type of machine.


----------



## bonesbr549

If you do find a price you could live with post here


----------



## dannelson

EXFactory you might be able to sell direct to them. Look under sell mine. I do not know how they charge or any of the details.


----------



## Tennessee

I'd call multiple machinery auction and used machinery sale companies. Try to get a feel if they have ever sold ShopSabre equipment. If so, they would have a better handle on what you can expect, whether you go with them or not. If they have never handled ShopSabre equipment, their lack of equipment knowledge can show up in the listing, and you lose out a great machine to someone who gets a great deal because the auction house didn't know how to present it properly.

I would not try to sell this alone - you are in a somewhat isolated part of the country compared to some big markets, so you want exposure in larger areas. Hence the machinery company. You also might consider an auction house that has the ability to go out of the boundaries of the USA. There might be some wood company in China that would give big money for one of those - but how to find it? When I was in China for Jackson Furniture, we bought equipment from those types of companies - cheaper, got better made machinery, and the shipping on containers wasn't that bad.


----------

